# Inzaghi:"Abbiamo dato tutto. Ora la Coppa Italia".



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"

*Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è rassegnato pure lui...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi per la prima volta la rabbia verso di te mi è venuta non dalla pancia ma dal cuore. Sei un insulto al buon senso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

senza dignità


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

vergognaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

E' vergognoso quest'uomo. VERGOGNOSO


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è completamente scemo, ragazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai vive fuori dal mondo. Siamo alle comiche... [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] secondo me ti diverti a riportare queste dichiarazioni demenziali


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vive in un mondo tutto suo


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che palle. 
E per dirlo io...

E' diventato alienante ascoltarlo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sta pensando al Real e al pareggino con la Roma, ma per dio dimettiti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

non lo esonereranno mai...


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

ma con che faccia ti presenti di fronte alle telecamere e dici queste boiate.

la finisci di prenderci in giro , dovevi dire solo QUATTRO parole 

*SCUSATE ME NE VADO*


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Io non né posso più. Basta, basta, basta


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *




.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

sì sì abbiamo ancora la coppa italia... per prendere ancora qualche gol...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un uomo, se lo si puo definire tale, che mi fa solamente schifo. Un indegno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma ha rotto con questo "Milan di dicembreh". A dicembre abbiamo perso contro il Genoa,vinto con il Napoli e pareggiato con la Roma (grazie,tra le altre cose,ad un rigore nettissimo non dato ai giallorossi). Di che parla Inzaghi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vattene


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

"Abbiamo perso giocatori importanti che ci permettevano di stare alti"
CHI?CHI SONO?


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Gennaio 2015)

Quindi rimane?


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION]

Niente insulti


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

Incommentabile........


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *



Sei senza vergogna davvero... ed ancora con sta storia del real madrid.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma con che faccia ti presenti di fronte alle telecamere e dici queste boiate.
> 
> la finisci di prenderci in giro , dovevi dire solo QUATTRO parole
> 
> ...



...non le dirà mai...dovrebbe essere cacciato a calci nel sedere ma da chi??? Dal Gallo?


----------



## Hellscream (24 Gennaio 2015)

Come si fa a dire "abbiamo dato tutto???" COME?????? e come si fa a non ridergli in faccia??????????? COME??????????????


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma ha rotto con questo "Milan di dicembreh". A dicembre abbiamo perso contro il Genoa,vinto con il Napoli e pareggiato con la Roma (grazie,tra le altre cose,ad un rigore nettissimo non dato ai giallorossi). Di che parla Inzaghi?



Intende la partita col Real ovviamente..


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *



"L'asino commenta la sconfitta con la Lazio"
Ahahahah sto morendo


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Già ora la Coppa Italia, un'altra figuraccia


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che poi in 13 partite che sono più di 3 mesi, abbiamo vinto solo 2 volte. Quindi come fa a dire che abbiamo fatto bene? 
Io non ho parole... questo è veramente un pezzente


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *



Maledetto maledetto maledetto.. provo solo odio in questa momento


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (24 Gennaio 2015)

perchè devono portarmi ad avere brutti pensieri su quest'uomo, con tutte le gioie che mi ha regalato????


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

PURE L'ONORE TI SEI RIMANGIATO

come fai a guardarti allo specchio al mattino sapendo che andrai inutilmente a milanello....

cambia lavoro fai il domatore di pulci zoppe .... lascia fare l'allenatore a chi e' capace.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. *Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi*. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> 
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *


Boh avrò la memoria corta ma io non ricordo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che tristezza. Dimettiti..


----------



## diavolo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Difficile oramai commentare qualsiasi sua dichiarazione senza rischiare il ban.
VATTENE!


----------



## Heaven (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quando abbiamo giocato bene? 

Non ho parole, ma quando parla del vero Milan che si era visto prima di Roma e Napoli, ma di che parla? Prima di quella partite arrivavamo da 2 pareggi, 1 vittoria e 1 sconfitta, osanna quel periodo come se avessimo vinto tutte le partite 3-0. Ma come fà a dire che i giocatori hanno dato tutto anche dopo partite come queste? 

E' ridicolo ed impresentabile.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (24 Gennaio 2015)

Neanche la soddisfazione di un esonero.......


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

ha avuto il coraggio di dire che siamo ritornati a giocare bene dopo il 2-1


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *



Questo vive in un Mondo tutto suo,be distante dalla realtà.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *



Se questo è tutto vuole dirci che possono fare di peggio?  Ogni volta che parla mi sento a metà tra l'imbarazzata per lui e l'offesa nella mia intelligenza.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

C'è la conferenza. 
Che palle.


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ha detto in conferanza stampa "abbiamo fatto un buon primo tempo" boh...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la pesante sconfitta contro la Lazio per 3-1. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero ai microfoni di Sky:"Se abbiamo toccato il fondo? Abbiamo fatto una brutta partita ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Non ci siamo mai tirati indietro. La partita si era messa bene ma poi abbiamo sofferto la pressione della Lazio. Ora bisogna andare avanti e lavorare. Martedì incontriamo di nuovo la Lazio, speriamo di rifarci. Io penso che questa squadra possa tornare a far bene. Ora non siamo il Milan che eravamo a Dicembre, e lo eravamo stati per 3 mesi. Ho questa rosa, sono contento e cerco di tirare fuori il massimo. Se mi sento di avere la squadra in mano? La squadra mi segue e dà tutto. Altrimenti, darei le dimissioni. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia che ci permetterebbe di andare in semifinale. Mexes ha chiesto scusa. Ora devo riguardare la partita e cambiare qualcosa. Paghiamo il fatto che abbiamo tanti giocatori che rientrano da infortuni lunghi. Ma non dobbiamo accampare scuse. Non ho sentito il Presidente. Sarà dispiaciuto come tutti noi. Se avrò ancora tempo per lavorare? Si, non dovete chiederlo a me. Abbiamo illuso un pò tutti facendo bene per 3-4 mesi. Ora dobbiamo ripartire"
> 
> *Adani gli chiede se ha proposte tattiche concrete per migliorare la situazione attuale. Inzaghi risponde sorvolando e parlando di paure e di lavoro. *



ma non si vergogna ? 

come può uno con il suo palmares da giocatore ammettere tutto sto scempio ? ma non ti rendi conto di dove siamo sprofondati ? 
fatti da parte dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Se è questo è tutto vuole dirci che possono fare di peggio?  Ogni volta che parla mi sento a metà tra l'imbarazzata per lui e l'offesa nella mia intelligenza.



Missrossonerina.. che dici, dovrebbe fare il modello sto incapace di Inzaghi? Forse avrebbe più successo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi ha detto che nel primo tempo la difesa è stata solida, lo ha ripetuto due volte a distanza di pochi minuti. S O L I D A  Cioè perché non lo dice a Diego Lopez che li vedeva arrivare pure da dietro la porta a momenti...


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Missrossonerina.. che dici, dovrebbe fare il modello sto incapace di Inzaghi? Forse avrebbe più successo



Non saprei,per me basta che si allontani da quella panchina può fare ciò che vuole.Modello dici?Sì forse può funzionare,ha un bel fisico,ha del fascino e soprattutto i modelli non devono parlare!!


----------



## aleslash (25 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ha detto che nel primo tempo la difesa è stata solida, lo ha ripetuto due volte a distanza di pochi minuti. S O L I D A  Cioè perché non lo dice a Diego Lopez che li vedeva arrivare pure da dietro la porta a momenti...



Si droga


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2015)

Mourinho oggi: "Mi vergogno e i giocatori dovrebbero fare lo stesso"
Inzaghi: "I ragazzi hanno dato tutto"


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2015)

povero Filippo e i sui teatrini


----------



## Doctore (25 Gennaio 2015)

3/4 mesi fatto bene?


----------



## aleslash (25 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> 3/4 mesi fatto bene?



Abbiamo vinto il trofeo Tim, il berlusconi e il trofeo contro il real, cosa vuoi di più?


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2015)

I suoi risultati da allenatore sono al di sotto di quello che mi aspettavo, che era pochissimo avendo visto la Primavera l'anno scorso.
Le dichiarazioni però sono anche peggio. Le sue convinzioni. parlare di buon primo tempo dopo che dal 3' min sei chiuso in difesa e subisci 7 tiri in porta senza farne uno. Pazzesco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quando lo cacciano?


----------



## Doctore (25 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto il trofeo Tim, il berlusconi e il trofeo contro il real, cosa vuoi di più?


----------



## 13-33 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mourinho oggi: "Mi vergogno e i giocatori dovrebbero fare lo stesso"
> Inzaghi: "I ragazzi hanno dato tutto"


Mentalita vicente e mentalita perdente...


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ci stesse mai una volta e dico UNA volta che dice: "Io, ed i giocatori scesi in campo, abbiamo fatto schifo".
Sarebbe già un passo avanti.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ho visto che gli sono venuti una marea di capelli bianchi!


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Se fosse una persona con un minimo di dignità si dimetterebbe.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2015)

Quello che bisognerebbe dire è tutto da ban. 
A meno che non si decida di fare un eccezione visto il momento storico


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2015)

Per abbiamo fatto bene 3-4 mesi cosa intende? vincere 2 partite in questo lasso di tempo contro squadre scarse?


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2015)

caro Filippo BASTA!!! gli occhi non mentono


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2015)

almeno ci ha risparmiato la sua tipica frase "ricordatevi da dove e partita questa squadra".
non lo avrei sopportato.

vergognoso.


----------



## colcuoresivince (25 Gennaio 2015)

se diceva "ricordate da dove viene questa squadra" avrei detto che in 19 gare seedorf ha fatto 35 punti prendendo la squadra in corsa senza decidere nulla e lui ne ha fatti solo 26 con tutta l apreparazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2015)

Voglio andare controcorrente, non per difenderlo, sia chiaro ma perché mi fa pena. Mi fa pena perché è scarso e c'era da aspettarselo quando prendi un non allenatore, dato che avendo allenato soltanto la Primavera la sua gavetta sarebbe dovuta essere molto più lunga, quindi ritrovandosi in una situazione del genere lo capisco anche, perché non ha la più pallida idea di cosa fare.
Noi lo insultiamo per le dichiarazioni ma d'altronde è completamente spaesato, lo si capisce dalla monotonia delle dichiarazioni, tutte uguali, evasive e inconsistenti. Potrebbe dimettersi, sì ma è difficile trovare un uomo dalla dignità tale per dire "no basta, scusate, ho fallito e mi dimetto", quindi non gli do troppe colpe, piuttosto vorrei sentire la dirigenza ma si sa, per loro siamo ultra competitivi, Pippo non è in bilico e per un Milan vincente hip hip hurra.


----------



## debbym86 (25 Gennaio 2015)

alcuni dei vostri commenti devo dire che sono veramente stra-simpatici.questo va detto.anche se ovviamente nn c entra nulla cn la partita.e' meglio che nn mi pronuncio.


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> se diceva "ricordate da dove viene questa squadra" avrei detto che in 19 gare seedorf ha fatto 35 punti prendendo la squadra in corsa senza decidere nulla e lui ne ha fatti solo 26 con tutta l apreparazione.





Djici ha scritto:


> almeno ci ha risparmiato la sua tipica frase "ricordatevi da dove e partita questa squadra".
> non lo avrei sopportato.
> 
> vergognoso.



Nono l'ha detta, o ha detto qualcosa di simile, citando i 2 allenatori cambiati in una stagione


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Gennaio 2015)

uomo di carta igienica

usati.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Gennaio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per abbiamo fatto bene 3-4 mesi cosa intende? vincere 2 partite in questo lasso di tempo contro squadre scarse?



Hai ragione.
Pip, pip pip, ...vaAcakà


----------



## davoreb (25 Gennaio 2015)

Dai ci sta prendendo in giro, non può essere così fuori dalla realtà


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Se continuano a dare tutto ci porti in serie B caro Pippo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Gennaio 2015)

Sappiamo benissimo che non si metterà mai contro la dirigenza/società, è troppo legato al Milan. Le colpe non sono sue se facciamo così pena, a me ieri è sembrato palese.


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2015)

Questo va arrestato per spaccio di demenza! Ma come si fa a dire: "abbiamo dato tutto". E' un insulto a chi lavora duro tutta la settimana e s'impegna nel campo


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Questo va arrestato per spaccio di demenza! Ma come si fa a dire: "abbiamo dato tutto". E' un insulto a chi lavora duro tutta la settimana e s'impegna nel campo



E se volesse dire che la squadra è scarsa e più di questo non si può ottenere?
Nah, lo sto sopravvalutando...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (25 Gennaio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> E se volesse dire che la squadra è scarsa e più di questo non si può ottenere?
> Nah, lo sto sopravvalutando...



Anche perché sarebbe palesemente in malafede, anche un orbo sarebbe in grado di capire che possiamo fare meglio, nonostante i muratori che abbiamo in campo.


----------

